# [Worklog] ASUS Echelon- By Mathmodding



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi to all,

Here you can follow the progress of the mod "Echelon" in relation to the range of accessories asus Echelon here: http://www.republic-of-gamers.fr/news-541-nouveaute-asus-kit-gaming-echelon.html
Here is the guide who Clocks range mod the case.
The entire casing and components will be painted in camouflage Echelon range has airbrush
[img=[url]http://leboudoirdejenny.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/gimmicks-trait.png][/url]​
Sponsors:
ASUS france, Veday Shop.fr, Be quiet, Western Digital, EKWB, Dremel, Kingston





​

La config.

*Case:* Corsair 600T
*Motherboard:* asus Gryphon Z87
*Cpu:* Intel I7 4770K
*ram:* 16GO PC3-14900 Kingston HyperX FURY
*SSD*: 2 Kinston HyperX 3K 120go in RAID0
*Graphics card:* SLI Asus GTX670 DCUII watercool
*Power supply: *Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 1000w 
*Fans:* Be quiet Pure Wings 2





​
Cooling:​
*Pomp:* Laing DDC 1T+ 18w + top EK
*Tank*: ?
*Waterblock CPU:* EK LTX supremacy acetal/nikel
*Waterblock VGA:* X2 EK-FC670 GTX DCII
*Radiator:* 2 EK XT coolstream 240 in Pull/Push
*Fan*: Be quiet Pure Wings 2​


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

Little working for the mod "Echelon"


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

New sponsor 





Vélociraptor 1TO


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

Here the CPU receipt and the Gryphon and the Z87 series headphones Asus Echelon


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 29, 2014)

Until we have all the answers for the mod "Echelon" on the case in particular, I ahead of other part. 

This is the Gryphon Armor Kit ordered. FYI this kit is sold separately as the Gryphon Z87.

Stay tuned


----------



## d1nky (Mar 29, 2014)

subbed


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 29, 2014)

looks nice for the start, you gonna use urban marpat camo for all


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 29, 2014)

subbed!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 29, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice for the start, you gonna use urban marpat camo for all


Yes


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 31, 2014)

Corsair 600T for my mod


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's my stickers for mod "Echelon" arrived!

They all 3cm wide.

I do not skimped on the details for this mod, I want to place the much higher than my previous mod bar and it goes through this kind of thing;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 7, 2014)

Good news today! 

Happened to be quiet! in my partners for the mod "Echelon" with fan Pure Wings 2 and a power supply Dark Power Pro 1000w 10. 

The big mod for this, believe me!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 10, 2014)

Package of the day! Finally, the case for the mod "Echelon" and a small thank Kingston HyperX for the mod "Desert Storm" 
Thanks Kingston for gifts


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 12, 2014)

Go, I not resist, that will give you an idea of the suite.

Stay tuned ;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 13, 2014)

Et hop!!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Should be good!!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 15, 2014)

with be quiet for sure


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 19, 2014)

Nouveau support de Carte mère pour le 600T avec un nouvelle emplacement


----------



## Wikoontz (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm itching to see the "Gryphon Armor Kit" in the future. 

You look well on your way, good luck as you continue to slice and splice your build!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 23, 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 23, 2014)

New sponsor for my mod


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 24, 2014)

1 waterblock supremacy Elite full nikel
1 res X3-150
2 rad XTX 240
1 pompe D5 vario +X-top acetal


----------



## Wikoontz (Apr 24, 2014)

And now I've moved from excited about your finished project to jealous of your current products. 
You certainly have the components and workmanship to finish "Echelon," and I am looking forward to it. Good luck, again, mate.


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 27, 2014)

New moterboard support on 600T is finished!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 30, 2014)

New sleeving for "Echelon" mod (in work)


----------



## Mathmodding (May 1, 2014)

New rear face for the 600T creates. The "Echelon" mod in progress


----------



## Wikoontz (May 1, 2014)

That backplate looks very good. Did you fashion it yourself?


----------



## Mathmodding (May 1, 2014)

yes with my dremel and a metal file


----------



## Mathmodding (May 3, 2014)

Front and rear side of the corsair 600T remodeled to accommodate the 2 rad EK XTX 240


----------



## Mathmodding (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (May 11, 2014)

I present to you my SSD Kingston HyperX 3K "Echelon" Edition.


----------



## Mathmodding (May 11, 2014)

Mod "Echelon" in progress!
This is the "Echelon" Edition of the thermal Armor Gryphon Z87.

No Hydrographics, with airbrush painting


----------



## Mathmodding (May 17, 2014)

For test the arrangement and management


----------



## Mathmodding (May 23, 2014)

Kingston HyperX FURY for mod "Echelon" arrived.

This is a KIT 16GB 1866MHz in (PC3-14900), the maximum on the Asus Z87 gryphon.

Just beautiful, I again thank Kingston for support my mod


----------



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2014)

Mathmodding said:


> This is a KIT 16GB 1866MHz in (PC3-14900), the maximum on the Asus Z87 gryphon.



i dunno where u read that 16gb is maximum, Asus write this on their page with the Gryphon's specs:
4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 1866/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory

but so far awesome mod man ^^


----------



## Mathmodding (May 24, 2014)

This is the 24 pins of the be quiet Dark Power Pro 1000w 10 again for the mod "Echelon".

The afternoon to disassemble, adjust the cable length to mod to be in perfect harmony of mod.


----------



## Mathmodding (May 25, 2014)

So, after a full day dedicated to airbrush stencil and paint, case 600T and finished

Some photos for fun without much to show yet

Stay tuned


----------



## BigBoi (May 25, 2014)

Looking stellar mate!


----------



## Mathmodding (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the end of the adventure with ASUS France on the theme of their range "Echelon gaming camo edition".

A huge thank you to all my sponsors and partners who once followed.

*VedayShop.fr, Kingston Technology Europe, EK Water Blocks, Be quiet! (francophone), WD, Dremel*


I let you enjoy the pictures


----------

